# Rudee Inlet Launch 12.28.07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a problem getting my @ss off the couch. Lazy you may say... I have priorities you know, and fishing is on the top of the list, so off I go when the phone blows up.....

We, being I, TugCapn, Red_Fish, vblazybeachbum, JimmyJimmy, Surfva, & Steve..., did a number out there tonight. To start with here's a pic of the plunderers: 










It was really a beautiful evening to be out on the yak. I had my "disco" nav light working (more to be said about that later I'm sure) and the plastic plunderers had a few to start with....










Tug was still asleep when the Skunk snapped a surprise shot...I said "WAKE UP FOOL!!!" and he snapped out of it.....










Jimmy is sneaky in his ways.....you have to watch out for him, he'll snatch a Red Fish out of your butt if you don't watch out....










Meanwhile the the dog is P-O'ed that I left her behind again...










Back at the Bat Inlet, we decided to grab some grub from a local establishment. A "hair brained" docking maneuver ensued. 










As we walked into the establishment in full winter kayak gear, people stared at us like we had three heads. I didn't care....I wanted a beer damit!!! 

We ate, drank and became merry. Red_fish more than others.....:beer:

Surfva & I were finishing our beers and then walked out into what I didn't see.. a TURTLE!!!!!!. 

Oh Ch#t!!!! We've got tackle down!!!! (8 ft of water off the dock) 

Two rods & a tackle box to Davy Jones Locker!!!! 

With the "stick-to-of-ness" of the crew...we proceeded to throw the nastiest of treble hook sinking lures to dredge the bottom for Red_Fishes lost gold. 










About 10 minutes into the sweat filled chaos of attempting to get the gear back....rod #1 gets hooked and retrieved from the bottom.....

40 minutes later of dragging the bottom with the anchor & a Gotcha plug, I had to go pee.....I got a beer on the way out and low and behold rod #2 was dredged from eternal salt destruction when I arrived back!!!  

Off we go to the piers, although the tackle box was doomed to the same fate of the Monitor-Merrimac. 

Jimmy got into another Red or two...

Everyone got tired like old men w/ a belly full of grub and all I heard from the other side of the navy piers was "I'm outta' here!!". 

Rolled the Disco machine up to the ramp and snapped a few glory shots....










Bum, he lives under the bridge so a fish is a plus to put on the fire....

I don't know if there's enough cheese in France to equal Tugs mug....










Jimmy had the reds in his sniper scope tonight, putting the yak under the wood structure, like this...










The results of a stealth mission in the spider laden dark abyss....



















Me....I got a donation of a couple spotted trout to get stinky and eat the guts. That's what I do you know....










Hey ya'll, Happy Festivis and come see us some time!!!!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Good report good :fishing:!
You guys know how ta fish and have fun but u'll sure talk funny te hee hee


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Excellent report ! Sure looked like a lot of fun except that last dredging part.

Nice specs and reds!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report*

great job guys.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice report Matt. Wish I could have made it down your way last night. Caught 5 dinks out of the York River. Was a good time though.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice report. Sounds like you boys had a ton of fun and caught some nice fish to boot!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Man, you guys are a trip!!! Gonna see if I can get some of them boys to make a trip down there and do a little report chasin'


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Good stuff guys, as usual... it figures the two nice nights I get stuck at work.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks like a larf an' a half.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey tug.. are the reds still in the same spots??


Also how long will the finger mullet last in the freezer?? I need to get back out there soon..


----------

